# PRELICH LOFT / New loft construction



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## almondman

Great start. Thanks for sharing and keep us updated w/pictures.


----------



## polo963

thats awesome,wht program did u use tomake the plan?


----------



## Zippy

wow this is looking great! Im excited to see everything come together.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

This going to be nice. Can't wait to see it done.

Hope this loft don't get flood like ur other one.


----------



## Zippy

Where's the river in relation to this loft?


----------



## ceee0237

thx guys
work is going slow because I can only work on weekend and sometime afternoon
I'll keep updating this thread with new pictures 
Loft is on the hill so no flooding here  you can see it on 8th picture it's a nice view on NYC when it's nice weather


----------



## ceee0237

polo963 said:


> thats awesome,wht program did u use tomake the plan?


I have architect who does all drownings/plans for me


----------



## nancybird

That look great.


----------



## polo963

nice, thts doin right


----------



## Roger Siemens

looking really good, its nice to build a loft and when your birds are in it its such a good feeling, they are happy your happy and its just a great feeling, keep up the great work and show us how you do stuff. we all learn so much from each other on here. thanks for posting your plans to


----------



## TALON

Looks great!! Looking forward to seeing the completion.

Thanks for all pix!! 

Ken


----------



## ejb3810

Ceee0237, that looks very good. I would have put the widowhood cocks on the end seperated from hens and breeding section by the feed room. Other than that, it is just as I would want it.


----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- Great start on your new loft. I've learned from your other builds what to expect. You have a good eye and great skills when doing construction. Can't wait to see the finished product. Wishing you all the best in this new project. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## ceee0237

thanks guys
after long brake due to some problems with building and health inspectors I'm back working on it 








I just got my permits back on Monday 








and do some work on afternoons


----------



## ceee0237

front roof it's gonna be 3' shingles and 2' polycarbonate roof panels








ridge vent


----------



## arise

nice work love it
have you decide were the trap door is coming or i did not see it in your plans?

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ceee0237

I'm not sure yet 
I have two options instal sputnik traps on windows or do 3'x3' landing boards with drop trap above windows


----------



## arise

i like them 2 but the landing boards if it is big i love it 3x4


----------



## derek

looks goood .. ur off to a great start......


----------



## sport14692

Looking good !!!


----------



## TALON

Thanks for sharing with pictures!

Ken


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## HmoobH8wj

Wow this going to look very nice.


----------



## spirit wings

that is a nice looking loft. I guess you have not gotten any flack from the neighborhood that you are going to be keeping pigeons?


----------



## HeavyDlofts

Really Nice


----------



## ceee0237

Thanks guys
I have permits for building a pigeon coop and keeping pigeons from city, everything it's build within city codes, loft is 20' from property line.


----------



## TALON

Looks great!! Keep the pix coming!!


----------



## pigoenwind

Wowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bhymer

Great loft, continue to share your photo's and idea's.. This is the great part of this blog. Everybody sharing idea's and pushing them forward... Great Job


----------



## ceee0237

thx


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## xaivang

Wow its getting there pretty good...


----------



## Greek Boy

ceee0237- loft is coming along beautifully, can't wait to see the finished project in and out. Just wondering if this loft is in a different location from your last lofts. Looks great all around. Yours in sport Nick


----------



## chayi

Wow honestly I could live in a place like that


----------



## ceee0237

thx 
yes Nick this loft is on yard behind my house which I bought last year, first lofts we're on other yard around 10 miles from house. 
toady I did stucco base coat with fiberglass mesh all around exterior walls and its almost ready for stucco finish, tomorrow just have to do azak trims around windows, hope its gonna b finished till weekend so I can shedule building inspection on Monday and finish two sections for young birds next week. 
btw. that blue paint its a water proofing sealant


----------



## TALON

Looks awesome... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ceee0237

thx Talon


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

DAMN!!!... my future loft right here


----------



## Greek Boy

ceee0237- Looking great, just wondering where the cool air is going to come in? I can see where the warm air exhausts from. Just curious how this will be accomplished on this new loft. - yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## ceee0237

today I did openings above the windows to let pigeons get in and out, on the right side it's gonna b drop trap with 3 holes 
Nick for this year ill use windows so i can regulate wentilation to let air come in if it not gonna work ill have to mount louver vent on the bottom 

door trap in/out closed








door in open








door out open


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## xaivang

wow that lofts is turning out really nice... how many section and how do you plan on doing your trap door...


----------



## ceee0237

7 sections and a feed storage 
trap door you can see on the pictures, each section for flyers has 30"x10" opening with mounted two pices of plexiglass 15,5"X10" in C channels to let birds go out I just have to slide one pice to the side


----------



## ceee0237

finally stucco finish coat on walls and door in


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

looks better everytime u update it


----------



## Roger Siemens

ya guys looks great, WOW come build one for me 

Jasmeet my friend tupac shakur was not the first to use the poem if you love something let it go...... but i m a fan too


----------



## Jasmeet Singh

Roger Siemens said:


> ya guys looks great, WOW come build one for me
> 
> Jasmeet my friend tupac shakur was not the first to use the poem if you love something let it go...... but i m a fan too


yep he probably wasnt but i got it off of him so i qouted him sorry if it bothered u


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## HmoobH8wj

what are those between the 2x4?


----------



## ceee0237

white stuff it's a 2" sterofoam and brown its 2" pressed fiberglass insulation


----------



## pigeon is fun

Its almost as big as my house. and more prettier than my house! awesome!!!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Greek Boy

ceee0237- Beautiful job finishing under the eaves. I guessing gutters will be added to the exterior as well. Coming along great, can't wait to see how you do the seperation of the sections and the perches you make. I was impressed with your old loft inner fixtures, the new one should be just as impressive if not better. Again great job! Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## CMH1211

Stay motivated, mN u are doing a great job. If the bird thing doesnt work out u can charge rent for that place. Very nicely built.


----------



## ceee0237

sliding ceiling to control ventilation
closed








half open 








whole open 








not finished yet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Are you going to cover them with wire so the birds don't fly up in there. It should work well.


----------



## ceee0237

yea, I'm gonna cover it with egg crate sheets, same thing what I used in my old lofts


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That will work and look nice too. You have a very nice loft there. Good job.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## xaivang

Wow looks really really nice... Do you know wat ur gonna do with ur divider Dowell divider or just plywood


----------



## ceee0237

thank you 
for divders betwen sections I'll use solid door slabs
perches r not finished yed tomorrow I have to instal grills and drawers


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## xaivang

Wow so far that's a lot of ybs u got there how many total


----------



## ceee0237

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn5_WMlY2c8


----------



## ceee0237

25 ybs and i have 7 more in breeding boxes ready to move in next week but first have to finish second section


----------



## pigeon is fun

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chayi

Wow nice work looks so good your loft and birds


----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- The youngsters look healthy and ready to go for the clouds. This group looks old enough to be flying already. Have they already been trained and have you built an aviary so they can see the outside world? Boy you really move fast and your doing a great job. Wish you all the luck in the racing world.-yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## ceee0237

thnx guys
I know Nick they old, some are around 5 months, two last flights to molt. Before that i keep them in the garage so they didnt see sun for that time. I know I'll have problems with settling them but nothing I can do about it, all that work takes alot of time.  Today I just did landing board 48"x36", settling cage and drop trap,so from tomorrow I'll start trap training and Monday I'm planing let them go.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- I really like the way you are designing your loft. It's going to be a well working racing loft. Drop trap came out really nice. If nothing scares the birds during the first few days of settling they should be alright. They will be strong on the wing and I hope all goes well for your first young bird team. They are a nice healthy looking group of young birds. I wish you all the best- Nick.


----------



## ceee0237

thank you Nick


----------



## Zippy

That's a great picture with NYC in the background.


----------



## almondman

I agree with Zippy! Great photography.


----------



## nancybird

That is very nice.


----------



## ceee0237

Outside its all done except railing on deck, Friday I had final inspection and it pass 
Inside two sections 5x8 finished for youngs with 56 box perches and I have 34 YBs for his season also have to instal grill 16" above the floor.

http://youtu.be/e1-ARGT-xE4


----------



## pigeon is fun

amazing!!!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- the loft is one you can be proud of forever. How has the training been progressing. I hope you haven't lost any during their first release. You must have a nice flock flying by now. Yours in sport Nick.


----------



## TALON

Awesome... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## almondman

A very nice loft! Great job.


----------



## Chocheemeringue

amazing loft. did you use pressure treated plywood flooring? i'm trying to figure out whether or not to us PT plywood or just exterior grade plywood. 

thanks!


----------



## ceee0237

so far birds are flying good, from 34 I lost 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM2cAserj1c








I was in Poland for two weeks








to visit my brother who lives there, so birds were bumming in loft.
Some pictures from his loft








section for W/cooks


----------



## ceee0237

W/hens








breeders


----------



## ceee0237

trophies


----------



## ceee0237

finished 3 hole droop traps in loft








and mount a roof vent 2000fpm with thermostat to move hot air 








have to wire it today


----------



## Loserr's Loft

Wow, looks nice!


----------



## pigeon manic 12

WOW how much did you spend on that


----------



## Rod Hultquist

Absolutely wonderful, beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## soundmajorr

I know its the middle of YB season, i was wondering if there is any updated pictures of this loft completed or with anything else added?


----------



## ceee0237

Hi. No, I didn't do any work inside the loft exept few small things like lights, vent and outlets, I don't want to stress my birds. I lost a lot of birds on loft flying, from 34 I lost 20 and start races with 14 birds, they already been on 2 races.
















On the outside I instal 4x4 fiberglass landing boards.


----------



## ceee0237

And also I'm trying to finish the deck, floor it's done 4x8 fiberglass grating 








and yesterday I start doin railing.


----------



## soundmajorr

it looks really nice. sorry about your losses. Still doing good with a small team though , keep it up. i only have 33 birds, and i shipped 30 last week and won 1st place by over 4 minutes on a 114 mile race. so you can do it with a small team. keep up the good work.


----------



## ceee0237

Thanks buddy and congratulations on your wins.


----------



## soundmajorr

thank you, good luck to you too.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Greek Boy

Great job on your new loft. It looks like you thought of everything. A real good working racing loft. Even with a small team a man can be at the top with the right birds and proper management. It looks like you will be one to reckon with at the races. All the best-Nick..


----------



## pigeon is fun

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## West

Awesome job man. One of the best lofts I've seen. I've got a few questions. I'm assuming you insulated the floor since it's elevated. Did you install any floor heating? What kind of cove heaters are those you have mounted on the wall? What kind of polycarbonate type roofing is that? Looks different than the stuff they sell at Home Depot/Lowes as the ridges usually run the length. I'm going to have more, need to run for now though. I'm in the process of drawing up plans for my dream loft.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

so is this going to be open for PTC 2014? LOLS jkin jkin it would be nice.


----------



## ceee0237

Yes, floor is insulated with 4" pressed fiberglass sheets, walls too with 2,5"
No floor heating here, I was thinking about it but warm air might drag up dust from the floor, that heater what I'm using it's 400watts econ-heat wall panel heater and is connected to the wall thermostat. On the roof I used tinted suntuf polycarbonate panels I get it from homedepot. I have to finish 4 more sections, right I'm starting work on yearlings/young cocks section, it's gonna be 4,5'x8' with 6 nest boxes. 
HmoobH8wj I wish if I could but I'm planing keep here no more than 30ybs.


----------



## raftree3

I really like the looks of your breeding pens. What's the dimensions? I can't figure out how you get into them....does the front lift off or something?


----------



## West

I'm curious where you find those 4x8 fiberglass grates? I keep checking this thread every couple days to admire your loft.


----------



## ceee0237

raftree3 dimensions r 24"W 24"H 36"D
and to open box I have to pul that front out, it's attached on magnets.
West on those grates I made best deal ever, find it on car wash and paid for both 4'x12' pieces 60$ . I check prices online and those goes for 600$ each.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You will love those floors


----------



## ceee0237

you right Shadybug, put them in yesterday and love it, I use your idea, slants are 1,1/4" apart and dolvels 10", that's a lot of drilling but it's worth. Grills are installed 12" above the floor and to clean under I have to lift them up.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I use a 12" drywall knife to scrape the top of them. Then I take a stiff landscapping broom you get at lowes to clean between them and the tops of the dowels, about once a month. Twice a year I take them out and preasure wash them and they look new again. You know you have a beautiful loft there.


----------



## whytwings

I think it's been said many times throughout the thread and it's probably worth mentioning again
.... Really WONDERFUL job and it must really compliment your property.

Wishing you lots of success in your racing year !


----------



## hthomas

your loft has inspired my to try my hand at wood working and attempt a similiar nest box system, i can frame and make a giant box to keep my birds safe and dry but what youve done in the interior is truely awesome


----------



## ceee0237

yearlings/young cocks section


----------



## ceee0237

can convert them from perch to nestbox


----------



## Greek Boy

Ceee0237- nice design, are these being used in the widowhood section? I think you have one of the best racing lofts I've seen with every section well thought out and professionally built. Best of luck in the races. Yours in sport - Nick..


----------



## raftree3

bardzo ładne


----------



## pigeon is fun

Greek Boy said:


> Ceee0237- nice design, are these being used in the widowhood section? I think you have one of the best racing lofts I've seen with every section well thought out and professionally built. Best of luck in the races. Yours in sport - Nick..


I agreed. 2nd to nothing. Awesome.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

all done

and my BIG team for 2014 OB season 5 cocks


----------



## almondman

As already mentioned - AWESOME! Nice work.


----------



## Jeff Ward

That is an absolutely fantastic loft. You should be very proud. I love it..... Cheers from NS Canada....


----------



## ceee0237

Thanks guys

droppings tray


----------



## First To Hatch

Visited this amazing loft the other day the ventilation was great having those grated floors above and away from the droppings created an impact I think, if I ever build another loft this is something I'd want to add.


----------



## ceee0237

Shokri it was nice to see u here, thanks for comming


YBs


----------



## Maine Fancier

Wow what an amazing setup. Makes my modest plans look, well, modest. Great layout and great workmanship.


----------



## ceee0237

After long brake I'm back and trying to finish my loft before OB season starts


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

Boxes in cocks section 
Feedbox


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

I also build self closing boxes for my friend



And here's YouTube video if anyone what's to see how it works
http://youtu.be/0vT33Hgm_zM


----------



## ceee0237

Aviary for breeders, not finished yet have to do some roof over it


----------



## Bluecheckard

Men all I can say is WOW....... This Loft is so Amazing.....


----------



## bhymer

Just found this....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GllUBbbYLBk


----------



## alby68

Professional Grade Work- Well Done!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237

http://youtu.be/xWxztRbnXC0


----------



## Meko

Impressive design, a real luxury loft for your loving pigeons


----------



## Greek Boy

Beautiful craftsmanship as always. Well thought out design on entire loft and everything in each section. Very professional racing loft. I wish you all the best. Yours in sport, Nick


----------



## Hunter66

Wow....that's nicer than what I would build for my mother-in-law! LOL 
Great job!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Greek Boy

Prelich Loft- Everything looks professionally made and will work great for your racing loft. Is that an additional loft I see behind the main loft to the right?
Yours in sport - Nick


----------



## Melanielynn4

You have a beautiful loft! I am impressed with how much thought went into planning out your loft.


----------



## PigeonLuver

Beautiful work and thanks very much for sharing !
Anyone ever thought of using Stainless Steel for base plates under the floor for easy cleaning ? Anybody have any experience ?
Thinking of just hosing down all bird excrements which could be easy over stainless steel plates just like in medical institutions .....Cheers


----------



## Greek Boy

Dear Prelich Loft,
I was looking at yout photo's and noticed it looks like you have another building under construction behind and to the right of your present loft. Is it a new loft you are designing?
Wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas.
Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## ceee0237

Hi Nick, that building is just garden shed, I had one before but I give it away and build new one to match up with coop. It's not finished yet, still have to put stucco finish coat on exterior walls and cover walls with plywood inside, I'll probably build 2 or 3 cages in it so I can use it in future for sick, injured or late birds.


----------



## ceee0237

Also I'm building new loft for a new fancier here in Jersey. Two story 24x8, same design as mine, 4 sections for birds and feed room, lower level he plans to use it as a storage.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Greek Boy

Prehlich Loft 
You do some very excellent construction work my friend. My hat is off to you.
All the best for the holidays to you and yours. - Nick


----------



## ceee0237

Thank you Greek boy and merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## ceee0237




----------



## c.hert

Now that's a Loft....I like your starter loft too...Beautiful Job, Beautiful loft..


----------



## rogerven

Wow glorious! What kind of wires on the floor and aviary are those. First class!


----------



## GrizzleMan

That loft you built for that guy looks great,,,,,,,


----------



## Roger Siemens

perfection


----------



## pirk42

WOW. Just wow, that is awesome.


----------



## CarloSantoro

Wow that looks insane . Great work and very well thought out. Must have cost a fortune.


----------



## Ken2882

I want to live with those pigeons.


----------

